# Take that Frank Schleck!



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I thought that this was shaping up to be a pretty lame year for the Schleck brothers. I thought maybe Frank might prove me wrong when he looked quite good early on in the giro. But when Frank pulled out of the giro with an apparent shoulder injury after blaming Alex Rasmussen for causing the slow speed uphill crash by doing a hand sling, I though: majorly lame!! Is this guy a professional cyclist or what??

You've got guys that crashed really hard at 70kph like Phinney with stitches in his ankle & he's still racing. You've got Cav who's been in 2 crashes & still managed to win 3 stages & he's still racing while injured! 

Now comes news that Marianne Vos crashed & broke her collar bone in a race & she still managed to finish 2nd!! What an athlete! These are the things that I admire in an athlete. Courage, determination & bravado.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/broken-collarbone-for-vos

I used to hold the Schleck brothers in high regard but in the last 2 years, my level of respect for them has diminished greatly. Every time I hear them do an interview, all they do is whine. Am I wrong or are these guys just whiners plain & simple?? Opinions?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

How many stage races have you done with an injury to your shoulder? It's a load bearing joint when on the bike. 

He also crashed out in the 2010 tour. Was he a wimp then?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

The schlongs are a bunch of nancies.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> How many stage races have you done with an injury to your shoulder? It's a load bearing joint when on the bike.
> 
> He also crashed out in the 2010 tour. Was he a wimp then?


I do every ride and race with a torn labrum in my shoulder hurts like hell and makes my shoulder lock up, Frank is a freaking wuss.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

A lot can have to do with the type of injury. Is it just pain? Or are you risking permanent damage? 
I think an athlete is foolish to risk permanent damage to try to win and ultimately affect or end his future career.

That being said.... I never liked the Schlecks. I think part of it's their accent. They just seem to have this snooty "tinge" when you hear them talk. I always try to tell myself to give them the benefit of the doubt. But they do seem to whine a lot. Andy more so. 
Is it all a coincedence or are they douches?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

So, if I'm getting my accents right. Luxembourgers and Spaniards are whiney, Aussies and Germans are really tough, the English are arrogant, and Canadians are really polite?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

spade2you said:


> So, if I'm getting my accents right. Luxembourgers and Spaniards are whiney, Aussies and Germans are really tough, the English are arrogant, and Canadians are really polite?


Well if you actually read what I said without reading extra into it I said snooty.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

spade2you said:


> So, if I'm getting my accents right. Luxembourgers and Spaniards are whiney, Aussies and Germans are really tough, the English are arrogant, and Canadians are really polite?


Canadians play hockey. Their accent is typically that of missing teeth.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Bruyneel: Only Cancellara Is Assured Of Tour De France Spot | Cyclingnews.com

Looks like the Hog is none too impressed either.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

With the Schlecks, it's the whining. How the hills aren't big enough, about how they have to race down as well as up and that's not right, about how other riders are mean or get in their way. Please.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tlg said:


> Well if you actually read what I said without reading extra into it I said snooty.


So, they're more like the British. When they talk, do you ever find yourself saying, "ay, so ya think you're better than me or somethin'"?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

spade2you said:


> So, they're more like the British. When they talk, do you ever find yourself saying, "ay, so ya think you're better than me or somethin'"?


Do you always read what you want to in what others say? 
Why are you so hung up on countries? You do realize that not everyone from a particular country have the same accent?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tlg said:


> Do you always read what you want to in what others say?
> Why are you so hung up on countries? You do realize that not everyone from a particular country have the same accent?


See how angry you got? I only spoke in a Schleckanese accent as I typed. 

How about now?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Bruyneel is right. It's Excuse City with these brothers. Constantly. This. That. "My chain slipped." It's all BS. Bruyneel is trying to toughen them up because he wants to turn Radioshack/Leopard into US Postal and have a team culture that represents the Hard Man of the North-type rider, not a bunch of wusses. That's why he singled out Cancellara for a guaranteed Tour spot, who is a hammer. (Personally, he should have also singled out Jens Voigt for a Tour spot, because it's sends an even stronger message to the Pansy Bros.)


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

spade2you said:


> See how angry you got?


Well since I didn't get angry.. No. 
Nice try troll. Yet again... making up what you want to believe.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> The schlongs are a bunch of *alfeñique* nancies.


FTFY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Women are tougher than Schlecks.

Marianne Vos was hit by a motorcycle today, broke her collarbone with 63km to go in the Valkenburg Classic... She finished the race... she took 2nd place!

Kristin Armstrong also broke her collarbone yesterday when she crashed in the Exergy Tour prologue. She finshed 13th...

Johan should name Kloeden as team captain for the Tour, will Fuglsang be back in form?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Women are tougher than Schlecks.
> 
> Marianne Vos was hit by a motorcycle today, broke her collarbone with 63km to go in the Valkenburg Classic... She finished the race... she took 2nd place!
> 
> ...


I was about to mention Kristin Armstrong. She got up and crossed the line in tears with a broken collarbone. She is a hard woman. 

That being said, I never criticise athletes in any sport for withdrawing due to injury. Their livelihood depends on the health of their bodies and they have to follow their intuition about protecting them. It is impressive when a rider does something like Hincapie riding the last several stages of the TDF with a broken collarbone but I don't think it is fair for us to expect them to do so or insult them from our armchairs for not doing so.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Women are tougher than Schlecks.
> 
> Marianne Vos was hit by a motorcycle today, broke her collarbone with 63km to go in the Valkenburg Classic... She finished the race... she took 2nd place!
> 
> Kristin Armstrong also broke her collarbone yesterday when she crashed in the Exergy Tour prologue. She finshed 13th...


Did they have 6 more stages and 950km to ride?
Just say'n. Finishing a single race and riding 950km over a week aren't quite the same thing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Pardon me as I LOL that a few non-racers are calling the Schlecks wimps. I highly doubt there are many women in the peloton that can drop the Schlecks in the mountains. 

Klodi crashed out of last year's tour and the results of that crash made him also withdraw from the Vuelta.

Having done a few stage races where there were some domestic pros and a few ex-tour racers, it's humbling to see what even the slowest pros can do compared to the likes of us. At Joe Martin, even the slowest pro had about a minute on me in the short time trial.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Women are tougher than Schlecks.
> 
> Marianne Vos was hit by a motorcycle today, broke her collarbone with 63km to go in the Valkenburg Classic... She finished the race... she took 2nd place!
> 
> ...


 Some more evidence: when I was in college I was mountain biking with my girlfriend. She hit a technical spot and went over the bars hard. I offered to ride back to the car and bring it to the end of the trail. She declined...instead of walking one mile to the close end, she rode back on the trail, 3.5 miles. Went to the hospital and sure enough...broken collar bone, clean through.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Pardon me as I LOL that a few non-racers are calling the Schlecks wimps. I highly doubt there are many women in the peloton that can drop the Schlecks in the mountains.



Right Vos couldn't out climb them but I would bet she could drop them going down hill barring that she could just wait for them to fall over and quit.


//
To be totally clear both the Schlecks are talented but compaired to other pros (men and women) they are wusses.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm more messing with the Schlecks than being serious here, should have thrown in a smiley face in my post above. Who knows but Frank if continuing was possible or worth it.

But, I doubt the motivation, seriousness but mostly the hunger to win of the Schlecks. They really act and talk as if cycling was just a job. They don't seem to want to improve themselves, they rarely win anything and they usually seem perfectly fine with that, not caring too much when they lose. I think that's the attitude Johan's so mad about... He has directed Lance and Alberto, those two have a lot more will to win and will do everything possible to do so, part of why they won so many Tours... Schlecks? They don't have the attitude of winners... much less champions. My opinion.


----------



## stiffee 69er (Nov 15, 2008)

C'mon, can you really imagine Bruyneel won't start the tour with _both_ the Bunkbed Brothers, last years podium finishers. There no one else in the team that could challenge Cuddles, or even Wiggins for that matter.

That said, with the amount of TTing in the Tour this year, maybe Johan isn't prepared to put all his Schlecks on one basket.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> I'm more messing with the Schlecks than being serious here, should have thrown in a smiley face in my post above. Who knows but Frank if continuing was possible or worth it.
> 
> But, I doubt the motivation, seriousness but mostly the hunger to win of the Schlecks. They really act and talk as if cycling was just a job. They don't seem to want to improve themselves, they rarely win anything and they usually seem perfectly fine with that, not caring too much when they lose. I think that's the attitude Johan's so mad about... He has directed Lance and Alberto, those two have a lot more will to win and will do everything possible to do so, part of why they won so many Tours... Schlecks? They don't have the attitude of winners... much less champions. My opinion.



This pretty much nails it and why Johan is so frustrated. Their *****ing about the descent in the rain where SS Conti and Evans got away from them is a perfect example - the basicly said they thought it was unfair that they be expected to do anything outside their comfort zone.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

There are broken collarbones and broken collarbones. I broke my first one in my late 20's when I hit a gnarly Boston pothole in the dark. I got back on my Merckx and rode the 5 miles home, and got up in the morning and rode to work before I decided something must be really wrong under all that blue-black.

No one doubts the Schlecks have top of the top talent. It's their attitude that's grating. A lot of people enjoyed the bricklayer-like, methodical beating Cadel Evans handed them last year in the TdF, tho perhaps few more than me.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

I think the Schleck Bros are not happy being under Bruyneel. Looked like he was brought in by the Leopard Trek money man (Flavio) because Bruyneel had sponsor money. The Schlecks bailed on Riis to start their own team. Looks like they are calling Bruyneel's bluff and basically waiting to find out who will be in charge of things on the team. Bruyneel can talk tough all he wants but the sponsors and other money people will side with the Schlecks. They will be at the TDF and they know it. Lack of results will get Bruyneel out of the picture. I would be surprised to see the Schlecks and Bruyneel in the same team next year.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

scarecrow said:


> I think the Schleck Bros are not happy being under Bruyneel. Looked like he was brought in by the Leopard Trek money man (Flavio) because Bruyneel had sponsor money. The Schlecks bailed on Riis to start their own team. Looks like they are calling Bruyneel's bluff and basically waiting to find out who will be in charge of things on the team. Bruyneel can talk tough all he wants but the sponsors and other money people will side with the Schlecks. They will be at the TDF and they know it. Lack of results will get Bruyneel out of the picture. I would be surprised to see the Schlecks and Bruyneel in the same team next year.


Don't discount the number of grand tours Johann has "won". Why would the money people side with the Schlecks when they haven't won anything? Add that to the fact that RadioShack was a bigger team than Leopard before the merger and I don't agree with your reasoning. Johann has a heck of alot of chips to play. I always thought entering Frank into the Giro was Johann's way of breaking up the Schleck brothers in the Tour. Is anyone else tired of Andy spending half his time looking for his brother instead of looking for a win? All this infighting since Frank spit the bit at the Giro hasn't changed my mind. 
Do the Schlecks want to win the Tour or not? I'd say Johann's got enough experience to get the job done. Do Andy and Frank want to give it try or do they want to mope into 2'nd and 3'rd again?


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

stiffee 69er said:


> with the amount of TTing in the Tour this year, maybe Johan isn't prepared to put all his Schlecks on one basket.


Yep with the amount of descending and TTing this year, having a punt on Spartacus might make things interesting


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ti-triodes said:


> Why would the money people side with the Schlecks when they haven't won anything?


as long as one does not include grand tours or classics of course


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

They're not called "the Schleck sisters" for nothing.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

den bakker said:


> as long as one does not include grand tours or classics of course


True, but as far as the sponsors are concerned I'm not sure how much they care about the grand tour win since it was not decided until two years later and the sponsors couldn't take advantage of the publicity. I bet the sponsors of Contador for the 2010 Tour and immediately after think they got more out of the temporary win than the sponsors of Andy Schleck think they get out of him being named the winner two years later.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

nate said:


> True, but as far as the sponsors are concerned I'm not sure how much they care about the grand tour win since it was not decided until two years later and the sponsors couldn't take advantage of the publicity. I bet the sponsors of Contador for the 2010 Tour and immediately after think they got more out of the temporary win than the sponsors of Andy Schleck think they get out of him being named the winner two years later.


sure. 
What does that have to do with the topic at hand? It was claimed they have not won anything and that is flat out wrong.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

den bakker said:


> sure.
> What does that have to do with the topic at hand?


You responded to a post that both mentioned "the money people" (sponsors) and was itself a response to a post mentioning sponsors. It all seems pretty on topic considering what has been discussed in this thread.



> It was claimed they have not won anything and that is flat out wrong.


Like I already wrote, true.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Seconds*

It's hard not to think of the psychological effect of coming in second in the tour has on Andy. When you have to come back year after year turn yourself inside out and not have that confidence, must be tough. Guess that separates someone like Evans from Andy. Then again Evans was always the underdog, never the one expected to win. Still, that's pro cycling, hard to be that sympathetic to Frank when the rest are enduring such suffering and racing through it. It's been an awesome Giro would have been nice to see him being a player, which physiologically he is capable of.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

zoikz said:


> It's hard not to think of the psychological effect of coming in second in the tour has on Andy. When you have to come back year after year turn yourself inside out and not have that confidence, must be tough. Guess that separates someone like Evans from Andy. Then again Evans was always the underdog, never the one expected to win. Still, that's pro cycling, hard to be that sympathetic to Frank when the rest are enduring such suffering and racing through it. It's been an awesome Giro would have been nice to see him being a player, which physiologically he is capable of.


how does it separate them? Evans was considered a whiny b!tch for years on end in here, rode his first GT in 2002 before _finally_ winning one in 2011. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/cadel-evans-wanker-110874.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/all-ye-haters-101629.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/just-me-evans-hole-138411-4.html

I guess we have to wait a handful of years before a comparison with Evans can be made.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

den bakker said:


> how does it separate them? Evans was considered a whiny b!tch for years on end in here, rode his first GT in 2002 before _finally_ winning one in 2011.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/cadel-evans-wanker-110874.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/all-ye-haters-101629.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/just-me-evans-hole-138411-4.html
> ...


Evans WAS a whiny little girl for years. Then he grew a set after winning the rainbow stripes and started riding for the win. It's almost like he realized that he had the talent and all it took to win was to believe that he would win.

Andy isn't there yet.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Evans WAS a whiny little girl for years. Then he grew a set after winning the rainbow stripes and started riding for the win. It's almost like he realized that he had the talent and all it took to win was to believe that he would win.
> 
> Andy isn't there yet.


evans was perceived by some as a whiny girl and they then had to change their perception. Of course since they could not possibly be wrong it had to have been Evans that changed.:idea:


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Evans WAS a whiny little girl for years. Then he grew a set after winning the rainbow stripes and started riding for the win. It's almost like he realized that he had the talent and all it took to win was to believe that he would win.
> 
> Andy isn't there yet.


My take on the '11 TdF was that Cadel was out to win the overall race, and Andy was out to beat Alberto. Seems that is where the Schleck's seem to fall short, mostly they are out to beat someone and the only time beating someone works is if that someone is the 2nd place finisher.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Wow, how did Cadel get dragged into this?? There's no comparison between the Schleck brothers & Cadel. I have never considered Evans whinny. Here was a guy simply riding on the wrong team for a long time that was not getting any support at all. He was on a classics team & when he switched to BMC well the rest is history.

As for Frank, I'm really disappointed that he dropped out of the giro. I don't advocate that he should continue if he is seriously injured. But the team doctor checked Frank over & said that he was fit to continue. So then Johan voiced his displeasure at Frank for dropping out even though he could have continued on. 

Of course everyone knows that the Schleck brothers are not seeing eye to eye with Bruyneel over how the team should be run. After publicly voicing his frustration with Frank, Bruyneel now does an about face & tries to undo the PR damage by saying that upon further exam, Frank's injuries are more serious than previously thought??? Seriously?

These guys are big stars & they are paid to ride. That's their job! So here's Bruyneel trying to handle these guys with kid gloves! Just look at how they treated Bjarne after they left his team. All of that is in the public domain. The lack of gratitude. Oh, the races that we won in the past, Bjarne was not the one guiding us. Is Jonathan Vaughters over at the giro guiding Ryder to victory?? Do you think Ryder would say the same things as the Schleck's??

They have amazing talent, no denying it. I just wish they leave it all on the road instead of afterwards blaming this or that for their failures. They could learn a lot from a guy like Chris Horner or Kloden. You would have thought that by riding with Jens & Spartacus for so long that some of that would have rubbed off on them. One thing is for sure, things will come to a boil at Radioshack NT come July.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

den bakker said:


> evans was perceived by some as a whiny girl and they then had to change their perception. Of course since they could not possibly be wrong it had to have been Evans that changed.:idea:


You really didn't see any difference in Evans pre and post world championship?

You been under a rock for the past 6 or so years?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> You really didn't see any difference in Evans pre and post world championship?
> 
> You been under a rock for the past 6 or so years?


sure, now put him on a team with little support, break a clavicle and see if the behaviour will be similar again. Does not mean he was whiny then or now.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't agree that bruyneel is treating them with kid gloves. He had some backhanded criticism for them on his blog a few days after Frank quit the Giro. He seems to be taking a chance and calling them out in public. The Schleck bros don't strike me as the type that will respond well to that. Bruyneel will lose that battle of wills. Trek has more interest in keeping an association with the schlecks because they are potential grand tour winners. Last year RadioShack was a disaster at the tour. They had no one with a chance at the podium. Don't even mention Horner. That was, and is, a long shot. Plus, radioshack had no younger riders with that potential. Bruyneel needs the schlecks more than they need him. Hope I am 
wrong and they get it together. As far as Frank S. being a whiner would you have continued a race when you are already 2+ minutes down and have a damaged shoulder in a race that you were not scheduled to compete in. Continuing would not have helped him and set him back for the tour. Doubtful he would have been on the podium. What would you gain by continuing? Maybe a top ten finish and some points for the team but your are ruining your TDF. Plus you may not even be able to finish the Giro. If you have ever done a long stage race you don't heal well while it is going on.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think ruining Frank's Tour chances was part of the plan. Andy too often aborts his attacks when he sees Frank is not following. Johan (as well as Horner, Kloeden and most people) think Andy could do better if Frank wasn't there as Andy wouldn't always be looking behind and waiting for him.

And comparing Cadel's whining to the Shcleck's, it's different. Cadel had reasons to complain, he was never given any chances at T-Mobile, he had no team support at Lotto... He won World's without Lotto, with a strong Australian team, then he changed but BMC were behind him.

The Shlecks have everything they could wish for, a very strong and dedicated team, a good DS, good sponsors, money... They complain about the Tour putting descents in stages, they complain when Rasmussen doesn't move out of their way, they complain that, after they attack, shift like an amateur, drop their chain, others don't wait for them (I liked Hesjedal's comment on chaingate, something like: if you take out your sword and have a swing, dont drop it)... They complain while having everything they need, they have to stop blaming others and blame themselves for their lack of wins...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

spade2you said:


> How many stage races have you done with an injury to your shoulder? It's a load bearing joint when on the bike.
> 
> He also crashed out in the 2010 tour. Was he a wimp then?


I raced Elite Nationals with broken ribs. Also did a race with the flu. Does this mean I'm pro material? 

Kidding aside; I know what you're talking about. Different injuries are well - different. It is like comparing apples and oranges, really. You can't claim that since one person catapulted off a mountain and survived to race; another should have been just fine with a fractured elbow.
I don't blame Schleck for the injury; it just seems like both of them are just so keen on blaming their own loses on something/ someone else (ie, handslings.)


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> they complain that, after they attack, shift like an amateur, drop their chain, others don't wait for them (I liked Hesjedal's comment on chaingate, something like: if you take out your sword and have a swing, dont drop it)


"If you draw your sword and you drop it, you die."

http://pedalmag.com/?p=18671

Great quote indeed.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

den bakker said:


> evans was perceived by some as a whiny girl and they then had to change their perception. Of course since they could not possibly be wrong it had to have been Evans that changed.:idea:


Most likely, a bit of both!
Evans did seem to have a weight lifted off of his shoulders after winning the rainbow jersey.

OT.

I've never been a fan of the Schleck brothers, they seem to miss the drive, the hunger, that we normally ascribe to real winners.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*while there is much merit to your point*



ti-triodes said:


> Don't discount the number of grand tours Johann has "won". Why would the money people side with the Schlecks when they haven't won anything? Add that to the fact that RadioShack was a bigger team than Leopard before the merger and I don't agree with your reasoning. Johann has a heck of alot of chips to play. I always thought entering Frank into the Giro was Johann's way of breaking up the Schleck brothers in the Tour. Is anyone else tired of Andy spending half his time looking for his brother instead of looking for a win? All this infighting since Frank spit the bit at the Giro hasn't changed my mind.
> Do the Schlecks want to win the Tour or not? I'd say Johann's got enough experience to get the job done. Do Andy and Frank want to give it try or do they want to mope into 2'nd and 3'rd again?


Andy does now have a TdF victory under his belt with Contador's DQ


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

evans complained about himself most of the time, the guy rode the tour a couple of years ago with (from memory) a broken arm, but didnt tell anyone until after the race was over. he is a weird guy but an absolute animal. he is the type of guy who can do all the talking with his legs and his will to win. 

re frank, he just wanted any excuse to leave the giro so he could be with the lovew of his life, andy. didnt take a genius to work that out at the time.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Cadel does have a whiny voice - good interview here thou http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrd9QwCLEuw

As for the #scheckmyballs brothers - they are the true whiners, Johan should definitely leave Frank at home and let Andy work for Klodi.......tha'\t'll be awesome


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Cadel is from a tiny town in rural Australia and was/is socially awkward and uncomfortable in interview situations. The Schlecks are stage 5 whiners and finger pointers. 

Cadel will lay it on the line to win and makes no excuses. That's worth watching.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm just glad that we don't have a clear winner before the event even starts. Schecks wussing, Ryder crushing, Wiggins winning, and Cadel cadel'ing are all adding up to an interesting Tour no matter what.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fireform said:


> Cadel is from a tiny town in rural Australia and was/is socially awkward and uncomfortable in interview situations. The Schlecks are stage 5 whiners and finger pointers.


And the Schleck's daddy was a Euro pro. Cadel might as well have come from another planet.


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

harlond said:


> "If you draw your sword and you drop it, you die."
> 
> http://pedalmag.com/?p=18671
> 
> Great quote indeed.


Thanks for the link... that is one of the best quotes I've heard from a cyclist.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Roadio said:


> Maybe he has run out of the good stuff.


Yeah, if he shows up at the Tour on top form, we'll know something's up.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

burgrat said:


> Yeah, if he shows up at the Tour on top form, we'll know something's up.


given previous years either you "know" by now or you don't.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Pardon me as I LOL that a few non-racers are calling the Schlecks wimps.
> Having done a few stage races where there were some domestic pros and a few ex-tour racers,


Pardon me as I LOL at your pathetic attemp to belittle the opinions of others simply because you've ridden a "stage race". You're still a crappy cat3 or something, barely any better on a bike than someone that doesn't race. Leave your ego at the door at stop pretending you aren't ****.


----------

